# paar Fragen



## Chris26071 (6. März 2006)

Hier ein paar Fragen:
- weis jemand wieviel eine Stella 2500FB costet?? 400,-??
- welche rolle ist eine Stufe unter der Stelle und wieviel Kostet sie??
- Wo bekomme ich ein Black magic Harnes in Wien?? Kann mir jemand eine webseite empfehlen die soetwas verkaufen??
- Kennt jemand ein gutes Angelgeschaeft das auch Big game zeugs hat in Wien??
Fliege im July zurueck nach Malaysia Big game Angeln und brauche ein Paar sachen. Hab keine ahnung wo ich so sachen in europa finde!!


MFG Chris


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

Hallo Chris!

Die 2.500 FB Stella ist bei HAV gerade im Angebot. Als Alternative könnte ich Dir eine Tica Taurus empfehlen, gibts etwa bei der Catch-Company ab 255 € und ist qualitativ gleichwertig. Neben der Taurus wäre natürlich auch die Saltiga eine Alternative, die ist aber preislich nicht günstiger.
Bzgl. der anderen Fragen kann ich Dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen, bin aber gespannt auf die Antworten der Kollegen.


----------



## Big Fins (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> qualitativ gleichwertig


"_das glaube ich nicht Tim _"


Nee, also die spielen schon in drei unterschiedlichen Klassen. Ist Dir Deine Taurus nicht beim poppern verreckt  ?! Mit einer Stella wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, da könnte man sogar noch 6/8000er TwinPower einsetzen ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen. 

"_welche rolle ist eine Stufe unter der Stelle und wieviel Kostet sie"_
_Twin Power 6 oder 8000er FA HG/PG kostet um die 250/300,-._


----------



## Sailfisch (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> "_das glaube ich nicht Tim _"



Naja, aber fast! :q 



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dir Deine Taurus nicht beim poppern verreckt  ?! Mit einer Stella wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passiert, da könnte man sogar noch 6/8000er TwinPower einsetzen ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.



Habe ich das mal in einem Zustand geistiger Umnachtung gepostet. |kopfkrat 

Meine Taurus ist nicht verreckt! Einziges Problem war, daß ich erst die Bügelfeder entfernen mußte, damit man mit Ihr werfen kann ohne daß der Bügel zuklappt. Generell gabs aber mit der Rolle keine Probleme. Beim Poppern stellt sich dann eher die Frage der (mangelnden) Schnurfassung. Wobei das Problem sich im Vergleich zur 2.500 Stella nicht stellt.


----------



## Chris26071 (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

Ahh, vielen danki fuer die Antwort, nein ich suche eine kleine feine Rolle wo ich 100m 12lb hineinladen kann fuers see angeln in Malaysia.
Eine Stella 10.000 hab ich schon, ich weis es ist ein super Geiles ding zum poppen und Jiggen. Tica taurus ist gut aber der max drag liegt nur bei 6 od. 8kg deshalb hab ich einen Freund von mir der die Bremsscheiben austauscht gegen teflon Scheiben und dann kann sie bis zu 12 od 15 kg drag aushalten!
aber nicht schrein wenn die Achse verbogen ist nach einem GT!!

Saltiga Expedition ist ein geiles Teil!

MFG Chris


----------



## Chris26071 (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

sorry nicht saltiga, ich meine die saltiga-z 6000
Und eine Saltiga expedition gibts doch auch oder??

MFG Chris


----------



## Mepps (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

noch mal zum Thema Stella FB - Taurus!

ich denke zum poppern is die taurus besser geeignet!

denn die hat noch ein duralaluminium gehäuse und nicht wie die stella FB nen mgs-gehäuse#d 
ich würd dir eher die alte:q  FA serie ans herz legen, die hat noch ein stabiles alu-gahäuse:k


----------



## Chris26071 (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

die taurus zum poppen??
Sorry da bin ich aber nicht der meinung die ist ja viel zu schwach!!
bei einem 40kg GT werden die Bremsscheiben sicherlich wie butter zerschmelzen!! auserdem haelt sie nur 8 kg drag aus und kann keinen Dampflock stoppen!!
Sorry abere meinen Meinung!!

MFG Chris


----------



## Sailfisch (7. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*



			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> die taurus zum poppen??
> Sorry da bin ich aber nicht der meinung die ist ja viel zu schwach!!
> bei einem 40kg GT werden die Bremsscheiben sicherlich wie butter zerschmelzen!! auserdem haelt sie nur 8 kg drag aus und kann keinen Dampflock stoppen!!
> Sorry abere meinen Meinung!!
> ...



Stimme Dir nur teilweise zu. Für 40 kg GT´s ist die Taurus unbrauchbar, weil die Schnurkapazität nicht ausreicht. Qualitativ sehe ich da weniger Probleme. 
Auf den Malediven sind die Durchschnittsgewichte aber ziwschen 10 - 15 Kg, das macht die Taurus mit. Und auch bis zu 30 kg hat sie gehalten. Wenns aber gezielt auf die richtig Großen geht, so würde ich auch auf die Saltiga oder Stella wechseln.


----------



## BIG WHITE (8. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

Max Drag hin oder her, die Frage ist welche Rute  hält  diese Belastung
(hier 15kg!!) aus. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist  die Abstimmung zwischen Rute und Rolle entscheidend, sonst zerlägt man reihenweise Ruten  wie vor kurzem 
berichtet(Ascension).
Die Bremseinstellung nimmt man an fertig montierter Rute mittels einer
Waage vor, erst dann weiß man  welche max.Belastung das  Kombo 
aushält.
Die Angaben an Ruten und Rollen (made in Japan) sind z.T. übertrieben,
es gibt sicherlich Ruten so z.B. von Fisherman die halten was drauf steht,
bei anderen wäre ich vorsichtig.
Eine Bremseinstellung von 15kg stehend halten ist mit Stand-up mit
130lbs Big Game Ausrüstung zu vergleichen, kenne niemanden der mit
130er Stand-up fischt und das nicht nur wegen des Gewichts!!

Shops mit Big Game Ausrüstung sind in Europa recht selten, meistens
sind die Sachen auch überteuert, Ausnahme bilden hier die italienischen
Rollen/Rutenhersteller z.B.Alutecnos, Duel, Italcanna oder Normic.

Sinnvoller ist es eine große Bestellung (wg.Versand) in  den Staaten
zu plazieren, so z.B. bei Tackledirect, Charkbait, Melton usw.
Selbst mit Zoll und EUSt. kommt man günstiger weg.



Gruß

BIG WHITE


----------



## Big Fins (8. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Max Drag hin oder her, die Frage ist welche Rute hält diese Belastung
> (hier 15kg!!) aus.
> Die Bremseinstellung nimmt man an fertig montierter Rute mittels einer
> Waage vor, erst dann weiß man welche max.Belastung das Kombo
> ...


 
Oder so:
Rute, Rolle und Schnurr fertigmachen so wie gefischt werden soll, dann rauß an die frische Luft mit einem Eimer der min 10L faßt.
Dann mit einem Meßbecher aus Mutti's Küche in 1L Schritten einfüllen und dabei die Kurve der Rute und Bremseinstellung beobachten, etwa so:

Ihr werdet merken, das 10Kg, falls ihr sie überhaupt erreicht, verdammt schwer sind an einer Angel hoch zu heben.
Meine umgebaute Shimano Bootrute Technium 3050 schafft gerade noch die 10Kg Marke, leider versagen dann häufig die Knoten.
Also obacht nach oben hin
:c :q


----------



## BIG WHITE (8. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

Jo, so gehts auch!
Das Photo zeigt wohl eine 10 kg Testkurve!#6

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Chris26071 (8. März 2006)

*AW: paar Fragen*

Ok, das Stimmt, 15Kg sind schon häftig sogar auf einer kurzen Rute.
Aber wenn ich weis das eine Rolle max 15Kg aushält dann kann ich mich drauf verlassen das es 8kg drag non stop aushält.
Eine Rute die 15kg aushält ist eher das kleinere Problem, zumindest bei mir in Malaysia weil es dort mehr auswahl gibt, und billig noch dazu.
Billig muss nicht immer schlecht sein!!

MFG Chris


----------

